# What Happened To Your TV When It Died?



## fmdog44 (Nov 8, 2020)

How did your TV fail to work anymore? Did it just go blank or did it start to show signs of failing? Also what brand was it an how old was it?


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2020)

Samsung.  Age was warranty plus 3 months.  Switched back to Sony.  

There were no signs of failing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

One such television we had (a Panasonic) started displaying a greenish hue in one corner.

Another television we had (a Sanyo) just went dark with lines through the screen.

Panasonic was 12 years old (approx.), while the Sanyo was just a handful of years old, like maybe 7.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 13, 2020)

Old tube tv's picture went blank or white line in middle.

Haven't had a monitor or flat screen fail although they have given me trouble. It's seems like they process a command or picture like old school dial up modems.

Just like a computer a big factor is keep them cool which also means dust with a vacuum on occassion so the dust doesn't build a layer and hold heat.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jules said:


> Samsung.  Age was warranty plus 3 months.  Switched back to Sony.
> 
> There were no signs of failing.


Same story with my first and only Samsung.
The replacement Sony is still going strong.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 13, 2020)

My Phillips tv fell off my armoire....that's when I broke down and bought a smart tv  A 32" TCL w/Roku.  Love it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't remember the brand, but one day it just stayed black.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 13, 2020)

Sanyo LCD. Screen started turning black in places. I could fix it by bending it but after a while black mostly covered the screen and my son bought me a new LED. My neighbor hauled it to the recycler for me.


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2020)

We change our 6 TV's every 5 years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

It was a long time ago that any of my TV's died but what happened was the screen turned to snow and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

I only had one TV that actually "died."  It was a 27" Toshiba - the largest you could get at the time.  It didn't exactly die; the screen would sometimes turn a bright orange & when I'd hit the side of the TV, it would work fine until the next day.  I replaced it with a Sony Trinitron & after the digital change, I replaced it with a Sony digital TV.  I still have the Trinitron in my closet.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I did a ton of research and found Philips was the most recommended for my application. Many years and not a flaw.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

Mine was an LG it just decided that every time I changed the channel that it would remain blank then 20 minutes later it would work again.
It was 7 years old.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I did a ton of research and found Philips was the most recommended for my application. Many years and not a flaw.


I think my mom had her Phillips since 1997.....till it fell in 2020.
Same thing here, never a problem w/it.  And it was on ALL the time.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 15, 2020)

This is my favorite video on how to fix a half-screen ghosting LCD TV.


----------

